# switchback cobra cam timing holes



## DennyG (Jul 26, 2004)

*Timing holes*

The timing holes are two 3/32 [.093] holes in the cam. On the switchback they are 3and1/8 center to center. Most people use 2 straws from WD-40 can in the holes to get visual alignment. I machined a small fixture, with two pin holes. I put the pins through the timing holes and put a small pocket level on the fixture. With a string level on the string, you twist cable till bubles are in alignment. I find it much more accurate than just visual alignment. Hope this helps.
DennyG


----------



## Heikki R (Apr 5, 2005)

*conquest3*

Anybody knows how to meassure the opimum cam location on the mathews conquest3?

H.


----------



## 1horn (Jan 12, 2005)

On the max cam there are 2 holes as well.


----------



## DBULL (Mar 28, 2005)

I saw a picture of what your wanting on the Mathews Tech forum the other day. If you can't find it just post the question and someone will direct you to it. 

http://forums.mathewsinc.com/bullet...13&sortfield=lastpost&sortorder=0&whichpage=1


----------



## DBULL (Mar 28, 2005)

*Switchback Cam timing holes*

I found it.


----------



## centerpunch11 (Sep 10, 2004)

*Timing holes*

HTM makes a tool just for these holes. It is a piece of flat aluminum approx. 1/8" x 2" x36" long with two pegs on one end that fit in the two holes on the cam which projects the cams 'plane'. The 'plane' and the string need to be parallel to one another. Once they are then you go ahead with normal arrow rest tuning. Hope this helps.


----------

